# STX38 won't start



## rrollins (Jul 2, 2014)

Stx38 (black) will not start with the key. I can jump out the solenoid with the key switch in the run position, brake pedal depressed, seat switch unplugged. But when I release brake pedal, engine shuts off. Can also shut off engine with the key. With brake pedal depressed and I engage PTO, engine shuts off again. 12v going to the key switch until switched in the start position. Ohm'ed out the brake switch and it worked like it should. Can it be a faulty PTO switch?


----------



## rrollins (Jul 2, 2014)

Update, found the problem. A broken wire inside the insulation from 12V supply at key switch to the starter solenoid....whew!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum !
Glad you were able to find it.
I had been going through wiring diagrams,to see if I could help.


----------

